# كتاب حروب الرب في المذكور في العدد



## Last_Day (17 ديسمبر 2010)

صحيح فعلا سفر تعني كتاب     
ومعني كلمة كتاب بيحتمل المعنين 

موحي به    وليس موحي به      لكن عندما يستشهد كتاب مقدس موحي به لا يستشهد بكتاب اخر غير موحي به  

اذا كان الكتاب المقدس كتاب كامل لكل زمن  كامل  فلماذا يستشهد بكلمات كتاب اخر    (حتي لو كان سجل اليهود التاريخي او كتاب  اخر  )

ولقد قرأت مقالا هنا منذ  فترة قليلة ان كتبة العهد القديم كانو يقتبسون من اسفار وكتب  اليهود المدنية 


> الأمر الأول: يقتبس بعض كتـبة الوحي من (أو يشير إلى) أسفار وكتب بشرية، أقوى دليل على أن مصدرها ليس إلهياً هو عدم وجودها اليوم. ومن هذه الكتب:



وهو بذلك اخطأ  فحفظ الكتاب لا يدل علي اولهية مصدره  والا فالقرأن ايضا مصدره الهي  لانه موجود الي الان 

اليس الاقتباس هو بعين ذاته تحريف لانك تتضع كلام لم يقوله الرب وتنسبه اليه  

بحجة  


> ما الدرس الذي نتعلمه من هذه الاقتباسات والإشارات السابقة فهو أنه يمكن لخـادم الكلمة بإرشاد الرب أن يقتبس من أقوال البشر في خدمته لتوضيح الفكرة أو لجذب التفات السامعين.


----------



## !ابن الملك! (17 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: هل هناك اسفار مفقودة وضائعة في الكتاب المقدس*

عزيزى Last day 
اخطأت كثيرا فى كلامك .

اول نقطة 



> موحي به وليس موحي به لكن عندما يستشهد كتاب مقدس موحي به لا يستشهد بكتاب اخر غير موحي به


من وضع هذة القاعدة .. قريتها فين ؟


----------



## Desert Rose (17 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: هل هناك اسفار مفقودة وضائعة في الكتاب المقدس*




last_day قال:


> صحيح فعلا سفر تعني كتاب
> ومعني كلمة كتاب بيحتمل المعنين
> 
> موحي به    وليس موحي به      لكن عندما يستشهد كتاب مقدس موحي به لا يستشهد بكتاب اخر غير موحي به
> ...



*عزيزى ماهو تعريفك للوحى ؟

ومن قال لك ان الكتاب المقدس اقتبس من هذة الكتب هو أشار اليها فقط اشار الى وجودها 

لنرى مثال عن واحد من سجلات الملوك (سجل اعمال او امور سليمان )

فى سفر ملوك الآول 11 : 41 

"وبقية أمور سليمان وكل ماصنع وحكمتة أما هى مكتوبة فى سفر أمور سليمان "

أين الاقتباس هنا ؟ هى مجرد اشارة للسفر لمن يريد الاطلاع علية لمعرفة باقى الاحداث التاريخية للملك سليمان 
الكتاب المقدس ليس مطالب بتسجيل كل الاحداث وحياة الاشخاص بالكامل 

اما ماهو مسجل فى الكتاب المقدس هو الذى رأى الله انه كافى لنا كوحى مقدس وككلمة الله النافعة لنا للخلاص 

وأقول لك نعم حفظ الكتاب لايدل على الوهيته 

ولكن حفظ الكتاب المقدس بهذا الشكل وبهذة الدقة وبهذا الاتفاق مع المخطوطات يقول للجميع انه ليس مجرد كتاب عادى لايوجد اى كتاب اخر له هذا الكم من المخطوطات 


*


----------



## Last_Day (17 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: هل هناك اسفار مفقودة وضائعة في الكتاب المقدس*



> من وضع هذة القاعدة .. قريتها فين ؟



من الكلام ده ​


> > وكاتب الاسفار التاريخية يستشهد بها فى بعض الامور التاريخية الخاصة بشعب الله



اذا فاكاتب  السفر يستشهد بكتاب مدني اخر   في بعض الامور  التاريخية   

اذا  فالله لم يذكر   في كتي التوارة الخمس   معجزة   وقوف القمر ​
"فدامت الشمس ووقف القمر حتى انتقم الشعب من أعدائه.أليس هذا مكتوبا في سفر ياشر.فوقفت الشمس في كبد السماء ولم تعجل للغروب نحو يوم كامل"

واراد يشوع ان  يستشهد  بتلك المعجزة فاستشهد بسفر ياشر كتاب هياشر   الشعري 

وسفر ياشر  بالمعني المسيحي 



> سفر ياشر= هو كتاب عبراني به أناشيد مديح لأبطال إسرائيل. وغالباً هو كتاب سجله رجل علماني أحب الشعر والأدب، فيه سجل بعض الأحداث الهامة الدينية والزمنية، وبه قصيدة عن هذا اليوم العجيب الذي توقفت فيه الشمس.



اذا  يشوع استشهد بكتاب رجل علماني  بمعجزة قد صنعها الله


----------



## Last_Day (17 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: هل هناك اسفار مفقودة وضائعة في الكتاب المقدس*



> عزيزى ماهو تعريفك للوحى ؟



بما اننا نتكلم في موضوع مسيحي  سوف اعرفه بالتعريف المسيحي  



الوحي هو إبلاغ الحق الإلهي للبشر بواسطة بشر. وهو عمل روح الله, أو بعبارة أدق عمل الروح القدس. فالروح القدس يعمل في أفكار أشخاص مختارين وفي قلوبهم, ويجعلهم أداة للوحي الإلهي.

​وكلمة موحي به تعني 

أما اللفظة " موحى به" theopneustos فهي نفس اللفظة التي يعبر بها عن التنفس. فيكون معناها الحرفي: " متنفس به, أو مستمد نفسه من الله"



وهناك بون شاسع بين الوحي الذي يعلن الله للبشر إعلاناً كاملاً والإلهام الذي يوقظ العبقرية البشرية. ولذا وجب ألا نخلط بين وحي أشعياء أو وحي بولس الذي له ميزته وخطورته في عالم العقيدة الدينية, وإلهام شكسبير مثلاً في عالم الشعر والأدب, أو مندلسون في عالم الموسيقى, أو أفلاطون في عالم الفلسفة.

ومن المعروف في الوسط المسيحي ان سفر ياشر سفر شعري دون اعمال اسرأئيل   يعني الهام بشري 
ازاي يشوع استشهد بيه  في الكتاب المقدس 




> ومن قال لك ان الكتاب المقدس اقتبس من هذة الكتب هو أشار اليها فقط اشار الى وجودها
> 
> لنرى مثال عن واحد من سجلات الملوك (سجل اعمال او امور سليمان )
> 
> ...



مجرد ذكر كتاب بشري في الكتاب المقدس  كتاب لرجل علماني لا يؤمن بوجود الله   والله ييشير الي وجوده  وصدق هذا الكتاب ويدعو الناس لنظر اليه ليجدوه ما دونه من معجزة لله   الله يستشهد  بكتاب اخر  يقول الم تقروأ هذا في كتاب ياشر  




> وأقول لك نعم حفظ الكتاب لايدل على الوهيته



متفقين علي تلك النقطة 




> ولكن حفظ الكتاب المقدس بهذا الشكل وبهذة الدقة وبهذا الاتفاق مع المخطوطات يقول للجميع انه ليس مجرد كتاب عادى لايوجد اى كتاب اخر له هذا الكم من المخطوطات



يا عزيزي لا توجد نسخة واحدة تشبه النسخة الاخري  ولا يوجد  مخطوطة واحدة  كتبت في زمن المسيح  
ولا توجد مخطوطة اصلية فكلها نسخ عن نسخ عن نسخ  هذا ما يخص العهد الجديد اما بخصوص العهد القديم 
فيكيفيني ان هناك 7 اسفار قد حذفها  البروتستنت   لعدم وثقوهم بها  وهناك يهود لا يعترفون بصحة كتب الانبياء ايضا  


اما بخصوص لا يوجود كتاب اخر   له هذا الكم من المخطوطات فكلامك صحيح تماما  القران فعلا ليس له تلك المخطوطات


----------



## Last_Day (17 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: هل هناك اسفار مفقودة وضائعة في الكتاب المقدس*



> لرجل علماني لا يؤمن بوجود الله والله



اسف فعلماني هنا لا تعني العلماني الذي لا يؤمن بوجود   بوجود قانون الهي او الذي يفصل الدين عن السياسة بل العلمني الذي يقصده  تقريبا هو العلماني  λaïκός وبالإنجليزية Layman،   الذي يكون  من شعب الكنيسة او شعب   الله عموما 
​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (17 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: هل هناك اسفار مفقودة وضائعة في الكتاب المقدس*

last day

صحصح حبيبى .. وركز معايا

انت قلت بالحرف الواحد



> موحي به وليس موحي به لكن عندما يستشهد كتاب مقدس موحي به لا يستشهد بكتاب اخر غير موحي به




ورديت انا وقلت لك


> من وضع هذة القاعدة .. قريتها فين ؟




فين اجابتك .. ؟؟
صحصح .. علشان انت كتبت كلام غلط كتير .. هناخده واحدة واحده .
منتظر ردك


----------



## Desert Rose (18 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: هل هناك اسفار مفقودة وضائعة في الكتاب المقدس*




Last_Day قال:


> بما اننا نتكلم في موضوع مسيحي  سوف اعرفه بالتعريف المسيحي
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*عزيزى سأرد عليك فى نقاط :

1- لا ياعزيزى ليس لآنك فى القسم المسيحى تعرف الوحى بهذة الطريقة ولكنى اقول لك انك انت ونحن والجميع  ملزمين بهذا التعريف للوحى لان هذة هى الطريقة الوحيدة والاكيدة التى تكلم بها الله مع البشر 

وما تتحدث عنه هو سفر من العهد القديم الموجود مع اليهود وهم اول شعب على الارض أعطى كلاما و وحيا من الله فالجميع ملزم بأعتماد هذا التعريف للوحى 

2-تقول ان الله لايجب ان يستشهد بكتاب رجل علمانى ؟ 

اولا : لماذا تحدد انت مايجب ان يفعله الله او لا يفعله  من جهة الوحى وطريقة ايصالة للبشر ؟
ثانيا : سفر يشوع المذكور فيه هذا الكلام هو سفر تاريخى يحكى احداث حدثت مع الشعب ولو قرأت النص فى يشوع 10 : 12 

" حينئذ كلم يشوع الرب يوم أسلم الرب الآموريين أمام بنى أسرائيل وقال أمام عيون اسرائيل ياشمس دومى على جبعون وياقمر على وادى أيلون "

يشوع هنا يتكلم عن واقع حدث بالفعل من أطالة النهار اثناء الحرب مع الاموريين 

فهو لم يستشهد بما هو مكتوب فى سفر ياشر بحدث كاذب او لم يحدث ولكنه واقعة حدثت بالفعل امام عيون اسرائيل فما المانع بتوثيق الاحداث التاريخية (خاصة ان سفر يشوع هو سفر تاريخى كتب بالوحى وسمح الله بذكر احاث تاريخية فيه لتعليمنا وفائدتنا الروحية ) من كتابات علمانية مادامت صادقة وتتفق مع الاحداث وعلى فكرة يوجد دلائل كثيرة على حدوث هذا اليوم الطويل بالفعل يوجد وثائق للمصريين القدماء ووثائق صينية قديمة 

فالكاتب هنا فقط يذكرهم بالحدث ويقول لهم انكم دونتوه فى سفر ياشر ارجعوا اليه كحدث تاريخى لكنه لم يستقى الحدث من سفر ياشر فقط لان الحدث تم بالفعل 

3- طبعا من الواضح انك لاتعرف معنى الاسفار التاريخية فى الكتاب المقدس وما بها من تسجيل للاحداث التاريخية 


4- ثم تحدثت عن المخطوطات والنسخ وان النسخ غير متطابقة بالطبع هذا كلام مرسل لايمكن الرد علية عليك بالدليل على هذا الكلام 

وبالنسبة للنسخ عن النسخ هذا هو الشئ الطبيعى فى اى وثيقة تاريخية تعود لهذا الزمن الغابر فلو رفضنا مخطوطات الكتاب المقدس لانها نسخ عن نسخ 

اذا يجب رفض جميع الوثائق والكتابات التاريخية الاخرى التى لم يصلنا منها الا القليل 

فليس انا ولا انت من يحدد ما يقبل او يرفض فى علم الوثائق والاثار ولكن الذى يحدد هم علماء الاثار والمتخصصين وهم لم يرفضوا توثيق الكتاب المقدس ابدا 

هل تعرف ياعزيزى كيف كانت تتم عملية نسخ الاسفار المقدسة عند اليهود وماهى الشروط انظر :
* *[FONT=&quot](1) يجب أن يدون درج المجـمع على جـلد حيـوان طـاهر، 
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot](2) ويجب أن يعده للاستخدام الخاص من قِبَل المجمع شخص يهودي.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] (3) يجب أن تُضَم صفحات الدرج معاً بخيوط مأخوذة من حيوانات طاهرة. 
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot](4) يجب أن تحتوي كل صفحة من الجلد على عدد معين من الأعمدة ثابت في المخطوطة كلها. 
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot](5) يجب ألا يقل طول أي عمود عن 48 سطراً وألا يزيد عن 60 سطراً، ويجب أن يشتمل السطر على ثلاثين حرفاً.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] (6) يجب أن تحاذي أوائل السطور في النسخة كلها، وإذا وجِدت ثلاث كلمات دون محاذاة لا يعتد بهذه النسخة.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] (7) يجب أن يستخدم الحبر الأسود وليس الأحمر أو الأخضر أو أي لون آخر، ويجب أن يعد طبقاً لمواصفات محددة.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] (8) يجب أن يتم النقل عن نسخة معتمدة لا يحيد عنها الناسخ بأي حال من الأحوال.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] (9) يجب ألا يعتمد الناسخ على ذاكرته في تدوين أي كلمة أو حرف ولو كان أصغر الحروف، ما لم يكن الكاتب قد نقل عن المخطوطة التي أمام عينيه...[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] (10) يجب أن يفصل بين كل حرفين ساكنين مسافة شعرة أو خيط.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] (11) وأن يفصل بين كل فقرتين مسافة تسعة حروف ساكنة. 
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot](12) وبين كل سفرين ثلاثة أسطر.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] (13) يجب أن ينتهي السفر الخامس من أسفار موسى بسطر تام وليس هذا ضرورياً بالنسبة للأسفار الأخرى.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] (14) علاوة على ذلك، يجب أن يرتدي الناسخ الثياب اليهودية كاملة.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] (15) وأن يغسل بدنه كله،[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] (16) وألا يبدأ في كتابة اسم الله بقلم حالما أخرجه من مدواة الحبر،[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] (17) وإن خاطبه ملك أثناء تدوينه لهذا الاسم يجب ألا يلتفت إليه. ([/FONT][FONT=&quot]Davidson, HTOT, 89[/FONT][FONT=&quot]) 
[/FONT]*




*[FONT=&quot]لا اظن انه يوجد شعب فى التاريخ عنده هذة الطريقة فى التدوين والنسخ 
[/FONT]*


*[FONT=&quot]والان اتركك مع رأى المتخصصين فى مخطوطات الكتاب المقدس وتوثيقه 
[/FONT]*


*[FONT=&quot]السير فريدريك .ج.كينيون كان مدير المتحف البريطانى ومسئول عن شئون المخطوطات 
[/FONT]*
*
*​ *
[FONT=&quot]بالإضافة إلى عددها الكبير، تختلف مخطوطات العهد الجديد عن الأعمال الكلاسيكية الأخرى .. إذ أن الفترة الفاصلة بين كتابة أي منها وبين أقدم مخطوطاتها المتبقية إلى الآن ليست قصيرة كما هو الحال بالنسبة للعهد الجديد. كتبت أسفار العهد الجديد في النصف الثاني من القرن الأول، وأقدم المخطوطات الباقية إلى الآن له (باستثناء بعض الأجزاء القليلة منه) ترجع إلى القرن الرابع أي بعد حوالي 250-300 سنة. وقد تبدو هذه الفترة طويلة، ولكنها فترة لا تذكر بالنسبة للفترة التي تفصل بين كتابة معظم الأعمال الكلاسيكية وبين أقدم مخطوطاتها. إننا نعتقد أن لدينا نصاً صحيحاً لمعظم الأجزاء الهامة للأعمال الدرامية السبعة المتبقية لسوفوكليس، مع أن أقدم المخطوطات الهامة لها والتي يعتمد عليها هذا النص كتبت بعد 1400 سنة من موت الشاعر اليوناني سوفوكل[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ي[/FONT][FONT=&quot]س. ([/FONT][FONT=&quot]Kenyon, HTCNT, 4[/FONT][FONT=&quot])[/FONT]
* 

*وايضا يقول عن العهد القديم ونسخه :*
*
*
 *[FONT=&quot]وفيما يتعلق بالتخلُّص من النسخ القديمة يضيف فريدريك كنيون في كتاب «كتابنا المقدس والمخطوطات القديمة» إلى ما سبق: [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إن الحرص الشديد الذي كان يتَّبع عند نسخ المخطوطات هو نفسه السبب في اختفاء النسخ القديمة. فعندما كانت تنسخ المخطوطة طبقاً للمواصفات الدقيقة المنصوص عليها في التلمود، وبعد أن يتم التحقق من صحتها تماماً كانوا يقبلونها كنسخة معتمدة، لها نفس قيمة النسخ الأخرى. وإذا تطابقت نسختان تماماً وبشكل صحيح فإن عنصر القِدَم لم يكن عنصر إيجاب للإبقاء على المخطوطة بل عنصر سلْب، إذ أن المخطوطة كانت عرضة للبلاء والتلف بمرور الوقت. وكانت النسخة التالفة أو غير السليمة تفرز حالاً وتعد غير ملائمة للاستخدام.

بالنسبة للاسفار القانونية الثانية هذا ليس موضوعنا 

واعتقد لا يصح التطرق لآى طائفة هنا فى المنتدى لاالبروتستانت ولا غيرهم 

البروتستانت لايحذفوا ولا يضيفوا على كلام الله , من هم ؟ هل هم أقوى من الله ؟ لا البروتستانت ولا غيرهم يستطيعون التعدى على كلام الله .عندما تقول ان كلام الله تم تحريفة او ضياعة انتبه فأنك بهذة الطريقة تنسب الضعف لله نفسه انت لاتعيب فينا بالعكس انت بهذة الطريقة تثبت اننا اقوى من الله (حاشا طبعا )اذ استطعنا تحريف كلامه وهو لم يستطيع عمل شئ .
[/FONT]*​ 

*سلام المسيح معك *


----------



## Last_Day (18 ديسمبر 2010)

> من وضع هذة القاعدة .. قريتها فين ؟




ليست قاعدة يا سيد  فهل يجوز الاستشهاد بكتب  او الاشارة  لكتب غير مقدسة وغير موحي بها من الله  
لتأكيد كلام الله  ؟؟؟​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (18 ديسمبر 2010)

> ليست قاعدة يا سيد فهل يجوز الاستشهاد بكتب او الاشارة لكتب غير مقدسة وغير موحي بها من الله
> لتأكيد كلام الله ؟؟؟​



اذن انت تعرف انها ليست قاعدة , ( نشكر ربنا )

نعم يمكن الاشارة لكتب غير مقدسة .. ​ 
وهنا اثبتنا خطأك الاول
ولنتجه لخطأك الثانى​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (18 ديسمبر 2010)

> ولقد قرأت مقالا هنا منذ فترة قليلة ان كتبة العهد القديم كانو يقتبسون من اسفار وكتب اليهود المدنية


جبت المعلومة دى منين .. ؟؟
تفضل


----------



## simsimeg (18 ديسمبر 2010)

سلام للجميع،
عندما يستشهد كاتب ما بكتاب آخر، لا يعني هذا اجمالا الموافقة و التطابق بين الكاتبين أو الكتابين. بل تقتصر الموافقة على الاستشهاد ذاته و لا تنسحب لغيره. مثال:
أنا أكتب كتابا علميا شديد التخصص في علوم الطبيعة. و في سياق الكتاب أشير لحوادث طبيعية (تسونامي مثلا) و أبين أسبابها العلمية. و لتوثيق هذه الحوادث، أذكر أنها قد تصدرت الصفحات الأولى في الجرائد اليومية مثل الأهرام و الأخبار و غيرها.
هل هذا يعني أني أوافق و أؤيد كل ما يُذكر في هذه الجرائد؟ بالطبع لا .. الاستشهاد لا يجعل من الجرائد اليومية كتبا علمية و لا من تلك هذه.


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 ديسمبر 2010)

*متابع .......*


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (20 ديسمبر 2010)

ايه يا أخ Last_Day
انت مش سألت نفس السؤال من كام يوم و انا جاوبتك؟
هو المسلم بيحب يقاوح دايما كدة في نفس الاسئلة اللي عرف إجابتها؟


----------



## Last_Day (10 يناير 2011)

> اذن انت تعرف انها ليست قاعدة , ( نشكر ربنا )



يا سلام ؟​


> نعم يمكن الاشارة لكتب غير مقدسة ..



ده صحيح  ؟طيب كويس    يعني انت بأعترافك   يمكن لكتابك  ان يشير لكتب غير موحي بها ليؤكد كلام الموحي بها   حاجة عظيمة  



> وهنا اثبتنا خطأك الاول



الي هو ايه​


> ولنتجه لخطأك الثانى


الي هو؟​


----------



## Last_Day (10 يناير 2011)

ممكن نبد أ  واحد واحد كده   ونوشف كام كتاب او سفر  او حتي مقطتفات   في الكتاب المقدس غير موجود او موجودة  وغير معترف بيها كنص موحي بيه​


سفر ياشر (أو كتاب العادل)

مذكور في يوشع 10: 13 و2 صموئيل 1: 18. يظهر أنه مجموعة أشعار. هناك عدة كتب تدعي أنها هذا الكتاب لكنها مزورة.كتاب حروب الرب

مذكور في سفر العدد 21: 14أخبار أيام ملوك إسرائيل وأخبار أيام ملوك يهوذا

مذكورة في سفر الملوك الأول 14: 19 و14: 29.كتب أخبار أيام

مذكورة في سفر أستير وسفر نحميا 12: 23شمعيا النبي وعدو الرائي

مذكورة في أخبار الأيام الثاني 12: 14-15كتاب العهد

مذكور في سفر الخروج 24: 7قضاء المملكة

مذكور في 1 صموئيل 10: 25أمور سليمان


اقتطفت رسالة يهوذا (1: 14-15) عدداً من سفر أخنوخ الذي يعتقد معظم العلماء أنه منتحل لكن مؤلف رسالة يهوذا يستشهد به على أنه كلام أخنوخ. سفر أخنوخ هو أحد أسفار الكتاب المقدس للكنيسة الإثيوبية.
اقتطافات من كتاب اليوبيلات في رسالة الرومان 2: 29، 9: 24، 4: 13. 
هناك عدة إشارات إلى مزامير سليمان ورؤى باروخ الإغريقية وعزرا اللاتيني وشهادات الآباء الاثني عشر. 
اقتطاف صعود موسى في سفر الأعمال 7: 36 وفي رسالة رومية 1: 25، 9: 16 وفي رسالة يهوذا 9. 
اقتطاف حياة آدم وحواء في الرسالة الثانية إلى كورنثوس 11: 14. 
اقتطاف استشهاد إشعياء في رسالة العبرانيين 11: 37. 
رسائل بولس الضائعة: أول رسالة إلى كورنثوس: مذكورة في الرسالة الأولى إلى كورنثوس 5: 9.
ثالث رسالة إلى كورنثوس التي سميت الرسالة القاسية مذكورة في الرسالة الثانية إلى كورنثوس 2: 4، 7: 8-9.
رسالة كورنثوس إلى بولس مذكورة في الرسالة الأولى إلى كورنثوس 7: 1.
الرسالة الأقدم إلى أفسس مذكورة في الرسالة إلى أفسس 3: 3-4
الرسالة إلى اللاودكيين  مذكورة في الرسالة إلى كولوسي 4: 16.
رسالة إلى تسالونيكي زورت باسم بولس مذكورة في الرسالة الثاني إلى تسالونيكي 2: 2.

رسالة أقدم ليوحنا [4] مذكورة في رسالة يوحنا الثالثة 1: 9.
رسالة يهوذا الضائعة مذكورة في رسالة يهوذا الأولى 1: 3.
اقتطافات من عدد من الأعمال اليونانية الكلاسيكية مثل: كرتيكا إبيمنيدس في سفر الأعمال 17: 28.
فانومنا أراتوس 5 في سفر الأعمال 17: 28.
دي أوركوليس إبيمنيدس في الرسالة إلى طيطوس 1: 12.
باكخاي أوريبيد في سفر الأعمال 26: 14.
هرقليطس في رسالة بطرس الثانية 2: 22.
جوليانوس في سفر الأعمال 26: 14.
ثيس مناندر في الرسالة الأولى إلى كورنثوس 15: 33.
ثوكيديدس في سفر الأعمال 20: 35.

اقتطاف أبوكريفون إرمياء في إنجيل متى 27: 9 والرسالة إلى أفسس 5: 14 ورسالة يعقوب 4: 5.
اقتطاف بن سيرا 5: 11 في رسالة يعقوب 1: 19.
اقتطاف رؤيا إيليا في الرسالة الأولى إلى كونثوس 2:9 حسب أوريجن.
اقتطاف كتاب أبوكريفي لموسى في الرسالة إلى غلاطية 6: 15.
اقتطاف كتاب ندم ينيس ويمبريس في الرسالة الثانية إلى تيموثاوس 3: 8.
حسب أوريجن فإن متى 23: 31 و23: 35 أتت من كتب أبوكريفا. 
اقتطاف حقائق الحكام 89: 31-32 في إنجيل يوحنا 8: 44

مذكور في سفر الملوك الأول 11: 41أمور داوود الملك

مذكور في أخبار الأيام الأول 29:29أخبار صموئيل الرائي

مذكور في أخبار الأيام الأول 29:29أخبار ناثان النبي

في أخبار الأيام الأول 29: 29أخبار جاد الرائي

مذكور في أخبار الأيام الأول 29:29أخبار ناثان النبي

في أخبار الأيام الثاني 9: 29نبؤة أخيا

في أخبار الأيام الثاني 9: 29رؤى يعدو الرائي

في أخبار الأيام الثاني 9: 29أخبار شمعيا النبي

في أخبار الأيام الثاني 12: 15أنساب عدو الرائي

في أخبار الأيام الثاني 12: 15مدرس أو قصة النبي عدو

في أخبار الأيام الثاني 13: 22سفر ملوك يهوذا وإسرائيل

في أخبار الأيام الثاني 16: 11 وأخرىأخبار ياهو بن حناني

في أخبار الأيام الثاني 20: 34مدرس أو قصة سفر الملوك

في أخبار الأيام الثاني 24: 27أمور عزيا

في أخبار الأيام الثاني 26: 22رؤيا إشعياء بن آموص

في أخبار الأيام الثاني 32:32أعمال أو أمور ملوك إسرائيل

في أخبار الأيام الثاني 33: 18أخبار أو أقوال الرائين

في أخبار الأيام الثاني 33: 19مراثي يوشيا

في أخبار الأيام الثاني 35: 25سفر أخبار أيام الملك أحشويروش

مذكور في سفر أستير 2: 23 و 6: 1سفر أخبار أيام ملوك مادي وفارس

مذكور في سفر أستير 10: 
​2


----------



## Last_Day (10 يناير 2011)

> نعم يمكن الاشارة لكتب غير مقدسة ..



وبنفس منطقك مين الي حط  المفهوم ده    ان ممكن كتاب سماوي  يشير الي كتاب غير سماوي  

وناخد مثلا سفر ياشر   لو الرب اشار اليه في كتابه المقدس 

يبقي معني كده سفر ياشر مصان من التحريف ولو حرف سفر ياشر تبقي اية الاستشهاد او  الاشارة اليه باطلة  

​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (10 يناير 2011)

سألتك يؤال صريح .. فين اجابتك !!؟؟
انت قلت



> ولقد قرأت مقالا هنا منذ فترة قليلة ان كتبة العهد القديم كانو يقتبسون من اسفار وكتب اليهود المدنية


جبت المعلومة دى منين .. ؟؟
تفضل 

خلى بالك المنتدى هنا للناضجين ، مش اى حد يرمى كلمة ويجرى .
يلا من فضلك ، علشان نطلع خطأك الثانى .

ثم نستكمل معا اسئلتك الساذجة .


----------



## Last_Day (10 يناير 2011)

> ثم نستكمل معا اسئلتك الساذجة .




طيب انا مستني ساذج يرد عليا   او بمعني ادق محترم ​


----------



## apostle.paul (10 يناير 2011)

*انت عايز يا ابنى احنا مش خلصنا من الموضوع دا وقولنا ان كلمة سفر معانها كتاب 
اى كتاب يطلق عليه سفر فى العبرى سواء قانونى او غير قانونى 
سؤالك ايه بقة يا كابتن
*


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (10 يناير 2011)

> يعني انت بأعترافك يمكن لكتابك ان يشير لكتب غير موحي بها ليؤكد كلام الموحي بها حاجة عظيمة



ليؤكد كلام موحى به؟
فين دا؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (10 يناير 2011)

> ممكن نبد أ  واحد  واحد كده   ونوشف كام كتاب او سفر  او حتي مقطتفات   في الكتاب المقدس غير  موجود او موجودة  وغير معترف بيها كنص موحي بيه​



ممكن تستخرج لي من هنا الأسفار غير الموجودة ؟


----------



## بايبل333 (10 يناير 2011)

> سألتك يؤال صريح .. فين اجابتك !!؟؟
> انت قلت
> 
> 
> ...


"ممكن ترد على سوال ابن الملك .....؟؟.؟
ولا لا


----------



## apostle.paul (10 يناير 2011)

*الكتب اللى انت بتسال عنها موجودة يا حبيبى مش ضايعة ولا حاجة
**1-سفر ياشر*
*2-كتاب حروب الرب*
*3-سفر اخنوخ الابوكريفى وبعض الكتب الابوكريفية الاخرى*
*ودا مخطوطات سفر اخنوخ الابوكريفى فى مخطوطات قمران مش ضايع ولا حاجة السفر موجود*





 




*فى كتب تانية عايزاها نجبهالك؟؟؟*​​


----------



## Last_Day (10 يناير 2011)

> "ممكن ترد على سوال ابن الملك .....؟؟.؟
> ولا لا


قرأيت هنا في المنتدي من فترة انا بدور علي المقالة وهاجبها  ​



> الكتب اللى انت بتسال عنها موجودة يا حبيبى مش ضايعة ولا حاجة
> 1-سفر ياشر
> 2-كتاب حروب الرب
> 3-سفر اخنوخ الابوكريفى وبعض الكتب الابوكريفية الاخرى
> ودا مخطوطات سفر اخنوخ الابوكريفى فى مخطوطات قمران مش ضايع ولا حاجة السفر موجود



حد قال ضايعة انا بقول   موجودة وتم الاستشهاد بيها  

رسالة أقدم ليوحنا [4] مذكورة في رسالة يوحنا الثالثة 1: 9.
رسالة يهوذا الضائعة مذكورة في رسالة يهوذا الأولى 1: 3.
اقتطافات من عدد من الأعمال اليونانية الكلاسيكية مثل: كرتيكا إبيمنيدس في سفر الأعمال 17: 28.
فانومنا أراتوس 5 في سفر الأعمال 17: 28.
دي أوركوليس إبيمنيدس في الرسالة إلى طيطوس 1: 12.
باكخاي أوريبيد في سفر الأعمال 26: 14.
هرقليطس في رسالة بطرس الثانية 2: 22.
جوليانوس في سفر الأعمال 26: 14.
ثيس مناندر في الرسالة الأولى إلى كورنثوس 15: 33.
ثوكيديدس في سفر الأعمال 20: 35.

اقتطاف أبوكريفون إرمياء في إنجيل متى 27: 9 والرسالة إلى أفسس 5: 14 ورسالة يعقوب 4: 5.
اقتطاف بن سيرا 5: 11 في رسالة يعقوب 1: 19.
اقتطاف رؤيا إيليا في الرسالة الأولى إلى كونثوس 2:9 حسب أوريجن.
اقتطاف كتاب أبوكريفي لموسى في الرسالة إلى غلاطية 6: 15.
اقتطاف كتاب ندم ينيس ويمبريس في الرسالة الثانية إلى تيموثاوس 3: 8.
حسب أوريجن فإن متى 23: 31 و23: 35 أتت من كتب أبوكريفا. 
اقتطاف حقائق الحكام 89: 31-32 في إنجيل يوحنا 8: 44

كل دي  مقاطع في الكتاب المقدس مقتطفة  من ابوكريفون واسفار منحولة وخلافه  

تقريبا نص العهد الجديد مقتطف  


​


----------



## Molka Molkan (10 يناير 2011)

*



 حد قال ضايعة   

أنقر للتوسيع...



اه ، انت ، حتى شوف : 





ممكن نبد أ  واحد  واحد كده   ونوشف كام كتاب او سفر  او حتي مقطتفات   في الكتاب المقدس غير  موجود او موجودة  وغير معترف بيها كنص موحي بيه​

أنقر للتوسيع...




نمسك كلامك واحدة واحدة ،،





 حسب أوريجن فإن متى 23: 31 و23: 35 أتت من كتب أبوكريفا. 

أنقر للتوسيع...


دليلك ..*​


----------



## apostle.paul (10 يناير 2011)

*عايز تالف وتهجص مفيش اى مانع بس هنا التهجيص والتاليف متاح للجميع لكن المعضلة ان سيادتك تجيب الادلة زى ماحنا هنربيك بالادلة غير كدا طيران على الىل نقلت منهم تخليهم يجيبوا ادلتهم قبل ميفضحوك
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 يناير 2011)

شمس الحق قال:


> *الكتب اللى انت بتسال عنها موجودة يا حبيبى مش ضايعة ولا حاجة
> **1-سفر ياشر*
> *2-كتاب حروب الرب*
> *3-سفر اخنوخ الابوكريفى وبعض الكتب الابوكريفية الاخرى*
> ...



*سؤال خارج الموضوع: كيف يمكن تنزيل كتاب "حروب الرب" ؟؟؟*


----------



## apostle.paul (10 يناير 2011)

*جرب تانى كدا يا استاذنا هتلاقى الكتاب موجود اون لين 
**2-كتاب حروب الرب*


----------



## Molka Molkan (10 يناير 2011)

*http://www.questia.com/PM.qst?a=o&d=8070720*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 يناير 2011)

شمس الحق قال:


> *جرب تانى كدا يا استاذنا هتلاقى الكتاب موجود اون لين
> **2-كتاب حروب الرب*





molka molkan قال:


> *http://www.questia.com/pm.qst?a=o&d=8070720*​



*شكرا يا أحبة 

المشكلة إنى مش عارف أنزله .....*


----------



## Molka Molkan (26 يناير 2011)

ربنا يبارك الجميع


----------



## samehnessim (8 ديسمبر 2013)

*الكتب النادره*

الكتب النادره موجوده





apostle.paul قال:


> *الكتب اللى انت بتسال عنها موجودة يا حبيبى مش ضايعة ولا حاجة
> **1-سفر ياشر*
> *2-كتاب حروب الرب*
> *3-سفر اخنوخ الابوكريفى وبعض الكتب الابوكريفية الاخرى*
> ...


----------

